# panic attack or just anxiety? please help.



## 13806 (Jul 18, 2006)

hey there, i was wondering if anyone can relate to this. i get really nervous in specific situations. these are meetings and conferences where i feel like i can't leave the room. it doesn't happen at the movies or in concerts...anyways, yesterday the head of my company gathered us in a room to discuss work. it was really casual, nothing to be nervous about. so i sat down and within a few minutes started feeling really light headed. it's like a wave of nerves. i wanted to leave the room so bad and i had to fight it. i started taking robinul for my stomach and it's really helped with that. so i knew i didnt have to go to the bathroom yesterday. still, it was so hard to sit there. the feeling lasted for about 40 minutes. the next half of the meeting the wave passed through me and i was fine. i try calming myself down and it doesn't work.after the meeting, i felt completely exhausted. i wasn't anxious anymore, but kind of shaken and worn out. now, i'm going to be a bridesmaid next week and i'm terrified of getting this feeling again.it seems to happen in situations where people could see me leave the room (i think that's why i dont get it in movie theaters..because it's dark). any recommendations? like i said, the robinul is helping with the IBS part. but should i take immodium too for peace of mind? i also recently purchased Rescue Remedy. will this help? i'm skeptical. and it's too late for me to try a prescription med like xanax. the wedding's in a few days! please help! btw i'm not nervous about the reception at all. just the ceremony. fear of not being able to leave the church. i will be so happy to get anyone's advice. thanks!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

It's tough to give advice when I'm exactly the same as you! But tomorrow I have to get on a plane and if they tell me I can't get up to use the toilet, I'll freak out! Yes, you could try Imodium for peace of mind. My doctor thinks the anxiety is seperate from the IBS, but I'm not so sure. I think I wouldn't have anxiety issues if I didn't have IBS. Although, like you, my IBS is better right now, but I still don't trust it! Rescue Remedy does nothing for me. There's a product called Chill Pill that actually does calm me down some. You could look for that at a Vitamin Shoppe or something like that.I get really nervous before church because I direct the choir and sometimes I feel like I have to leave. If it gets really bad, I do leave, but I hate doing it!


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I get that kind of anxiety in meetings as well, I have had it for years and could never work out why. It is a horrible feeling, but nothing actually happens, it is almost like a very prolonged panic attack, only a bit different. Years ago I used to try Valium and the like, but nothing worked.I firmly believe that anxiety makes my IBS much worse, and IBS makes the anxiety much worse.I have tried rescue remedy, sometimes it works slightly, other times it doesnt work.


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

HiI really feel for you because I am just the same. I get a panic attack any time I'm in a situation where I feel I CAN'T just get up and get to the toilet. Work meetings are especially bad at setting off the panic because I have them regularly and there's only so many times you can excuse yourself before people start thinking something's going on. Now I feel it's impossible for me to get away and that sets off the panic attacks big time. Another situation that's really bad for me is the grocery checkout...especially when the operator has already put half your groceries through and you can't just run off. I take one of my children now and sometimes have to leave them to pay for the groceries. Luckily they are in their teens and can handle that. I searched on the internet for a product that could help with anxiety and found one called Seredyn which I've been having some success with. It's fairly fast acting and you can take it just when you need it, instead of having to take it all the time. I take 2 about half an hour before I go into a meeting or other stressful situation and it really does seem to take the edge off the nerves. Hope you find something before the wedding you have to go to. Good luck.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I personally feel anxious when I have to be around a group of people that aren't my family or close friends. This is because I know that they will be able to smell my chronic constipation. Luckily I still have a few close friends from before the LG and ibs. Personally I don't really make the effort to make new friends unless I'm absolutely sure that they won't ridicule me.


----------

